# grille install



## bolo1968 (Apr 24, 2009)

Anyone happen to know the dimensions of the lower grille, and the slots. I'm atempting to cut and install my own mesh grille, thanks. OEM fell off on my roundtrip to Vegas and I've always wanted the mesh look (trying to cheap it out)


----------



## Numba79 (Jul 17, 2011)

Did you ever accomplish this project? When I bought my goat it was missing the bottom grille insert. I am tossing the custom grille mesh idea around also.

Thanks


----------

